# Longest rails on a saddle?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

What would you recommend as the saddle with the most available rail to increase set-back? 

I need to move the saddle rearward on my Ridley Noah to acheive the proper position. I am limited by an integrated seat post. The other (Damocles) I use a Richey WCS carbon post (has a large set-back) and mount my WCS Streem saddle rearward. In order to match positions on the two bikes (they are the same frame geometry) I need a few more millimeters than I've been able to squeeze out of the seat mounting head of the Noah..

So I am contemplating (reluctantly) trying to find a saddle with longer rails. Arione, maybe? Lighter is better as I race some.

Don Hanson


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

*Arione, definitely.*



Gnarly 928 said:


> ... Arione, maybe?


One of the larger adjustable zones out there. Something like 12cm I think.

As long as your butt likes it.

If it's just a few mm, any way to (safely) mod the Noah clamp to slide back a little more? Would reversing it do anything? I'm not visualizing it, so thes options may be totally off base.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Try an Aspide*



Gnarly 928 said:


> What would you recommend as the saddle with the most available rail to increase set-back?
> 
> I need to move the saddle rearward on my Ridley Noah to acheive the proper position. I am limited by an integrated seat post. The other (Damocles) I use a Richey WCS carbon post (has a large set-back) and mount my WCS Streem saddle rearward. In order to match positions on the two bikes (they are the same frame geometry) I need a few more millimeters than I've been able to squeeze out of the seat mounting head of the Noah..
> 
> ...


The Arione has long rails, but relative to the widest point of the saddle the rails are do not allow the saddle to go back that far. The Arione is a deceptive saddle, its nose is actually short if you lay it over other saddles and match up the side curvature and widest points. Most of its additional length is in the triangular section at the back. But my main point here is that with the Arione you will likely be able to get the nose of the saddle back further using a plumb-bob, but where you actually sit on it will not be any further back.

I had a setup that required a saddle that could be put well back and I found the Selle San Marco Aspide was the best. I could get my fit more rearward with it than a Flite, Arione or anything else I tried.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

The Arione has 9 cm of useable rail length. 

Lining up the Arione with other saddles is deceptive. The rails are placed in a different place. You get 1cm of extra length in the nose and 2cm in the tail. You should flip the saddles over and compare the rails, better comparison.

I used an Aspide until I broke my hip, can't use it anymore, not enough support. The Arione works fine for me.

The San Marco Rolls has a lot of room to play with, but you might have problems using it with the Ritchey seatpost because of the construction of the Rolls.

You might be better off finding a seat post with more setback then changing saddles.

I think FSA (?) has one with 3cm of setback.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Arione is ok for decent setback but Selle SMP will give you another 15-20mm (>1 degree of STA, at least) over Arione. I have both of those saddles. Selle SMP has longer rails than Arione plus its shape dictates that you sit further back than Arione and this combination allows you the greater amount of setback. This is what Steve Hogg told me. I have no reasons to doubt the man! Also Selle SMP is a very effective saddle when it comes to removing unwanted pressure in those "special" areas. yes, it is expensive but worth the money, IMO. I have two of those Selle SMP now (Evolution models), on each of my road bikes. Good luck.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Dang!
Just when I got used to the Ritchey, too. I tried an SMP but not. I guess the Aspide will be next. I 're-worked' my mounting system already on the Noah and got a couple of extra millimeters rearward, then I fudged my position on the other Ridley forward until I was sitting both the same. Then, for grins, I slipped the Damocles saddle back by almost 3/16" and rode my normal 60-mile loop with 3500' elevation gain. The strain on my muscles felt much more balanced...quads less sore, glutes more tired. I hate it, but my bod wants to be back there. If the saddle switch is not enough to acheive that position on the Noah, I guess I'll have to go up to the next frame size. That is one shortcoming for the Ridley ISP frames of 2008..or at least mine..no provision to adjust the saddle position fore and aft..
Thanks, all
Don Hanson


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Dang!
> Just when I got used to the Ritchey, too. I tried an SMP but not. I guess the Aspide will be next. I 're-worked' my mounting system already on the Noah and got a couple of extra millimeters rearward, then I fudged my position on the other Ridley forward until I was sitting both the same. Then, for grins, I slipped the Damocles saddle back by almost 3/16" and rode my normal 60-mile loop with 3500' elevation gain. The strain on my muscles felt much more balanced...quads less sore, glutes more tired. I hate it, but my bod wants to be back there. If the saddle switch is not enough to acheive that position on the Noah, I guess I'll have to go up to the next frame size. That is one shortcoming for the Ridley ISP frames of 2008..or at least mine..no provision to adjust the saddle position fore and aft..
> Thanks, all
> Don Hanson


If you do a fair amount of climbing the Aspide might be a great saddle for you. But for sitting for long periods on the flats it's too hard and too narrow for me. I found myself getting out of my saddle a lot when I was climbing with the Aspide. Kind of came natural.
You might go to Excel Sports and look at their saddle reviews, they have quite a few for the Aspide. Some good, some bad, but they print all of them...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

brooks


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*re SMP - I do not understand your comments*



Gnarly 928 said:


> I tried an SMP but not /QUOTE]
> 
> what does above comment mean? "but not"?
> 
> ...


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

sounds like someones bike doesn't fit


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

leviathans_child said:


> sounds like someones bike doesn't fit




indeed


----------



## Galen_52657 (Feb 23, 2021)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Dang!
> Just when I got used to the Ritchey, too. I tried an SMP but not. I guess the Aspide will be next. I 're-worked' my mounting system already on the Noah and got a couple of extra millimeters rearward, then I fudged my position on the other Ridley forward until I was sitting both the same. Then, for grins, I slipped the Damocles saddle back by almost 3/16" and rode my normal 60-mile loop with 3500' elevation gain. The strain on my muscles felt much more balanced...quads less sore, glutes more tired. I hate it, but my bod wants to be back there. If the saddle switch is not enough to acheive that position on the Noah, I guess I'll have to go up to the next frame size. That is one shortcoming for the Ridley ISP frames of 2008..or at least mine..no provision to adjust the saddle position fore and aft..
> Thanks, all
> Don Hanson


Velo Orange seatpost with 30.2 mm setback.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Galen_52657 said:


> Velo Orange seatpost with 30.2 mm setback.


And you're only 12.5 years late w/ your first post. You friends w/ Tom K?


----------

